# "Gernhardt" (sp?) - If you adopted this dog out...



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

If you adopted a large blk/red male German Shepherd out named "Gernhardt" (spelling may be off) to someone on this board in Georgia, please PM me *immediately*.

For ID purposes: this dog was large, older, and had a problem with "spinning." 

I do know for a fact that this dog was given to another [former] member approximately 3-4 years ago or thereabouts.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleIf you adopted a large blk/red male German Shepherd out named "Gernhardt" (spelling may be off) to someone on this board in Georgia, please PM me *immediately*.
> 
> For ID purposes: this dog was large, older, and had a problem with "spinning."
> 
> I do know for a fact that this dog was given to another [former] member approximately 3-4 years ago or thereabouts.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

No need for waiting for drama or entertainment.

There is only one person on this board (if they are even still an active member) that owned him, and only they will be given information via PM and PM only.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I absolutely remember him!!! She is no longer a member...if you are talking about the person that pulled him..and I remember she ended up not keeping him when she was moving or something? Are you looking for her? I have an email address for her...not sure if it's still good or not but you can try.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, myamom (he was kinda hard to forget







). I guess if the person that gave him away was moving and only had him a short period of time, it does not matter. I couldn't remember the dog's back story (where, exactly, he came from), but I figured if it was someone very much attached to him they would want an important update on him. 

Probably not important to send her an e-mail though since she only had him a short period of time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shel...it never hurts to try though!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She had him a long time...was very attached...i was stunned when she rehomed him. It didn't make sense to me...the whole story.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Follow-Up: Owner's e-mail bounced back.


----------

